# Hitzebeständiger Verdrahtungskanal



## c.wehn (20 September 2010)

Hallo Commnity,

gibt es hitzebeständigen Verdrahrungskanal aus z.b. GFK o.ä.?
Ich habe bei einem Kunden das Problem das die Kanale von der Lufthitze zerlaufen. Klimatisierung ist leider ausgeschlossen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Proxy (20 September 2010)

Falscher Post


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 September 2010)

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das was du suchst, aber wie wäre es mit Brandschutzkabelkanal (bspw.:AESTUVER Brandschutz-Kabelkanäle), oder Alu- bzw. Stahlblechkanal?  andere Frage wie geht es den Leitungen im Kanal? halten die die Temperatur aus?


----------



## c.wehn (20 September 2010)

Das mit den Kabeln ist alles ok.. nur unter dem gewicht der Kabel und der Luftwärme gibt der kanal nach und verläuft quasi richtung schwerkraft..

Allerdings ist es kein Kabelkanal sondern Verdrahtungskanal...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 Oktober 2010)

*Klima*

Also unter den umständen würde ich eher sagen eine Klimatisierung des Schrankes ist zwingend notwendig. wie geht es bei den Temperaturen den Bauteilen im Schrank? und von Rittal gibt es in dem bereich herrliche gekappselte Systeme ( Ich meine mittlerweile sogar für EX-Bereiche)


----------

